# Notepad - Mitgabeparameter um in eine Zeile zu springen



## Haase (25. Apr 2007)

Guten Abend Allerseits,

ich möchte den Notepad von Windows mit einer Datei aufrufen und in eine bestimmte Zeile springen.
Der Dateiaufruf geht mit(cmd-befehl):
notepad c:\datei.txt

Weiss einer wie der Mitgabebefehl ist um z.B. in die Zeile 2 zu springen.
(Könnte man vielleicht zu Not einen Befehl wie Strg+G plus die Zeilennummer mitgeben?)

Vielen vielen Dank schon Einmal im Vorraus.
Gruß Haase


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Ich denke das es dafür keinen Parameter gibt.
Warum willst du das überhaupt?
Davon abgesehen das es plattformabhängig ist, ist Windows Notepad ein so furchtbar schlechtes Programm das man es nichtmal guten Gewissens Editor nennen kann  :autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Ein paar Gründe warum M$ Notepad der größte Mist überhaupt ist:

-kein Unicode Support
-keine Rechtschreibprüfung oder sonst irgendein Feature
-versteht keine Unix Zeilenumbrüche
-hat etwa genausovie Funktionalität wie eine JTextArea in einer JScrollPane  :autsch: 

Da das Programm offensichtlich nicht die geringste Funktionalität hat (und seit *Jahren* unverändert ist) kann man zumindest davon ausgehen das es weitgehend Bug-frei ist.
FALSCH

1.Notepad öffnen
2.'this app can break' (ohne Anführungszeichen) eingeben
3.speichern
4.Notepad schließen
5.Datei wieder öffnen
6.Zu Linux wechseln :autsch:


----------



## mephi (25. Apr 2007)

OT: dafür find ich notepad++ klasse. n universeller editor mit syntax highlighting.. 

was passiert denn wenn ich das da oben ausführe


----------



## moormaster (25. Apr 2007)

Die Textdatei wird ordentlich abgespeichert... jedoch wenn man diese mit Notepad öffnet werden nur Vierecke statt des Satzes angezeigt... Sieht aber nicht nach einem Bug aus, sondern eher nach einer Art Easteregg, welche die Programmierer bei Microsoft eingebaut haben in der vielen Zeit, die sie eigentlich für ausführliche Beta Tests hätten verwenden sollen...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

mephi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was passiert denn wenn ich das da oben ausführe


Dein Rechner wird's überleben, also einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Haase (26. Apr 2007)

Na ihr 

Ich weiss das der Notepad nichts besonderes ist. Ich habe ein Grep in Java geschrieben, das bestimmte Dateien in Verzeichnissen nach Suchbegriffen durchsucht. Es wir dann der Dateinamen und die Zeile wo der Suchbegriff gefunden wurde in einem textArea ausgegeben. Wenn man nun in dem mehr.dim. Textfeld auf eine Zeile klickt, dann wird der Notepad geöffnet mit der entsprechenden Datei, und jetzt sollte er noch in die richtige Zeile springen, wo sich das Suchwort befindet.

Gruß haase

P.S.: Alternativ könnte ich auch Wordpad benutzten, wenn ich den Parameter  wüsste. Mich wundert ja das man nicht mit \? oder \help alle Befehle anzeigen kann.


----------



## moormaster (26. Apr 2007)

Wieso schreibst du dir dafür nicht auch nen einfachen Editor in Java, der Dateien öffnen und in die richtige Zeile springen kann?


----------



## Haase (26. Apr 2007)

Moormaster!! Das ist die Idea. Das häng ich mich gleich ans Proggen
Danke dir.


----------



## The_S (26. Apr 2007)

Haase hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moormaster!! Das ist die Idea. Das häng ich mich gleich ans Proggen
> Danke dir.



lol!?


----------



## Haase (26. Apr 2007)

Warum "lol!?",


----------



## The_S (26. Apr 2007)

Weil das die einfachste und naheliegendste Lösung ist und du es zuerst über 20.000 Umwege versuchst


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Haase hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moormaster!! Das ist die Idea. Das häng ich mich gleich ans Proggen
> Danke dir.


Daher auch der dezente Hinweis auf die gleiche Funktionalität wie eine JTextArea in einer JScrollPane  :wink:


----------



## RawBit (26. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.Notepad öffnen
> 2.'this app can break' (ohne Anführungszeichen) eingeben
> 3.speichern
> 4.Notepad schließen
> ...



... Der Fehler liegt hier: 



> 6.Zu Linux wechseln :autsch:



 :roll: stzz


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Immer erst den PEBKAC Fall ausschließen bevor man die Fehler anderswo sucht  :wink:


----------



## moormaster (4. Mai 2007)

Hab das Notepad-Easteregg mal unter Vista probiert... dort scheint es tatsächlich ein Upgrade des Editor's (wie es in Vista mittlerweile heisst) gegeben zu haben. Man kann beim Speichern von Dateien die Codierung festlegen und wie gesagt dieses Easter-Egg ist in Vista beseitigt


----------

